# Katie Jr. Dovetail Jig



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I spoke with a guy who uses the Katies 7/16's router bit. I then went to their website. That little Katie Jr. is a cute little thing.

Does anyone have one? Good experience? Obviously you cannot make a blanket chest with it.

Thoughts?

SB


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

I don't have the Jr. but I have the bigger one and now with your posted picture I'm going to fix the one I have,, the buttons are a new thing, and that's the only thing I didn't like about the Katie jig, it marks up the router top...the jig is Alum. and has sharp edges...but with the buttons I will fix that,thanks for posting the picture..

One note, it will do a blanket chest 


===========


S Bolton said:


> I spoke with a guy who uses the Katies 7/16's router bit. I then went to their website. That little Katie Jr. is a cute little thing.
> 
> Does anyone have one? Good experience? Obviously you cannot make a blanket chest with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Actually I called Marc Sommerfeld of Sommerfeld's Tools for Wood. I have a DVD and he really appears to like the Katie jig.

Now the strange part. I noticed he is located at Remsen, Iowa. I was born near there and have many relatives who live near there. We talked about that. He coached one of my cousins in high school and is a neighbor to my late uncle who owns a Century Farm there. There wasn't a relative he didn't seem to know. Even knows a cousin named Steve Bolton, who I have never met, but share a name with. You don't run into that every day.

Seems like everything is inter twined.

The Katie really seems well like by those who have it. Charles Neil touts it.

Might I ask how many dovetail jigs you have? Do you also have the Leigh?

Thanks

SB


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

I have 8 or so but I don't have the Leigh to rich for me 


==========


S Bolton said:


> Actually I called Marc Sommerfeld of Sommerfeld's Tools for Wood. I have a DVD and he really appears to like the Katie jig.
> 
> Now the strange part. I noticed he is located at Remsen, Iowa. I was born near there and have many relatives who live near there. We talked about that. He coached one of my cousins in high school and is a neighbor to my late uncle who owns a Century Farm there. There wasn't a relative he didn't seem to know. Even knows a cousin named Steve Bolton, who I have never met, but share a name with. You don't run into that every day.
> 
> ...


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Bobj:

I tried to get to your website, but this is what I get. Is that your website?

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

Not my web site , I'm just one of the members 

I use the name of DEX on that one 
I have posted about 11,000 times on that one ...

=======



S Bolton said:


> Bobj:
> 
> I tried to get to your website, but this is what I get. Is that your website?
> 
> sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

Here's a snapshot of the updated Katie Jig with the UHMW buttons installed in the new Walnut bars...on both ends of the jig.

Now it will not put marks on my router table...thanks to you 

The 1st. picture is without them and the others are with them in place...

===========


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Well, if you are thanking me, you are quite welcome. I must say that I think you should go into the production of woodworking equiptment. Quite ingenious. 

SB


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks SB

I'm not to sure why Katie didn't do the same, just use one bar on each end, but maybe they just want to sell more items,,(bars) and the finger bars (Alum.guides) are not cheap that's why I made my own... 

PLus by using just one on each end the jig should stay true and square to the top of the router table top...no chance of pushing it up on the corner when I hold it down and push in to the router bit..

===========


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I see them, but what are UHMW buttons? Glue them on?

Is it true that the Katie Jig can be used in about 5 minutes out of the box, without adjustment for fit, etc?

SB


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

UNMW buttons,,, it's that white stuff that Bob R. and Rick R . use on the RWS for the fence and other jigs...

I drilled a hole in the Walnut and press them in with a dot of super glue,noting will stick to UHMW but it will fill the small gap...and help hold them in place.
They are 1/4" thick,3/4" OD,and just about 1/16" sticking out fo the hole...

==========
" 5 minutes " that's true, pop the bit in the table place the stock in the jig, set the bit height and you are making dovetails...

============


S Bolton said:


> I see them, but what are UHMW buttons? Glue them on?
> 
> Is it true that the Katie Jig can be used in about 5 minutes out of the box, without adjustment for fit, etc?
> 
> SB


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Bob, for myself what is UMNW? I am not the sharpest pencil in the box..I'm old. I know it's the white dots. My question is what are those white dots made of?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

If I would spell it right that would help  I'm sure ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyethylene
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plastic
polyethylene

UHMWPE


==========


George II said:


> Bob, for myself what is UMNW? I am not the sharpest pencil in the box..I'm old. I know it's the white dots. My question is what are those white dots made of?


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Where do you get this white business? How thick is it?

Thanks

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

The white business stuff I have  ,I got it off eBay and from Kmart and Target
Cutting boards and from HD from the flooring department...

==========
The buttons are 1/4" thick, but it comes 1/8" to 2" thick the norm.
The stuff I got off eBay was a mix ( little bit of many sizes and from 1" wide to 6" wide and from 12" long to 28" long and 1/4" thick to 1" thick) grab bag thing for 12.oo bucks,, plus shipping ...came out to be about 23.oo bucks total.
I would guess about 20 lbs.some white and some black, pig in a poke thing.
Cut off's.. 
But you can order what every size you want..off eBay...at the right price the norm, I just miss a White 3/4" x 4' x 4' for 10.oo bucks...to slow I guess..  out bid in the last 2 sec. 

========





==========





S Bolton said:


> Where do you get this white business? How thick is it?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> sb


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Bob, if I bought a Katie, which I very well might, I don't think I can make walnut fingers. So, how could I get the white poly to stick to the jig since you indicated it doesn't like glue. I don't think I want to drill through the aluminum.

Do you also find that the MCLS dovetail jigs have this scraping problem. Would wax help or take care of this problem with the Katie?

I really like the idea that these jigs cut perfect dovetails out of the box with no adjustment time. What is the backing, MDF?

sb


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi SB
> 
> The white business stuff I have  ,I got it off eBay and from Kmart and Target
> Cutting boards and from HD from the flooring department...
> ...


Hey Bj. do you think the UHMV tape would work for this jig? I'm sure it wood be easier to do, but I don't know how it wood hold up?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

The fingers are easy to make, because you have the pattern,, all it takes is to stick one of the ALum.fingers on to some Hardwood (with double sided carpet tape ) and use the trim bit and copy it..then just drill and counter sink the mounting hole and it's done then just do 3 more, but I made 12 total just to have some extras,, once you do one ,12 is not big deal...

But the white poly.buttons can also be put into the ALUM.bars (spacers) the pocket hole just need to drill right on the button and the ploy.plugs must be press into the holes..the super glue should hold but to be on the safe side you could just drill and tap the Alum.spacer and put in a Flat Hd. counter sunk Allen to hold it place...
Something like a 8-32 x 1/2" should do the trick..


The MLCS are not the same as the Katie jig, because it's all one piece, I took some sand paper and removed all the sharp edges on the jig template..
And now they slide very well on the table without putting any marks on the top.

WAX ,I have not tried that, it may work but it would be a long shot at best..it's hard to coat the sharp edges with wax...just to many of them..

=============


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Dr.Zook said:


> Hey Bj. do you think the UHMV tape would work for this jig? I'm sure it wood be easier to do, but I don't know how it wood hold up?


Should work for awhile Dave until it starts to pull off but you can allways remove the residue and reapply. The tape seems like a good solution to me. 

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Steve, didn't you buy the Gifkin? 

Corey


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Where can you get the tape? Bob's solution is above my current/future skills.

sb


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Yes I did buy the Gifkins, but Bob has made it ok to own a number of these jigs. Plus after taking to Marc Sommerfeld and watching Charles Neil on YouTube it looks interesting. I started out looking at the Katie Jr.

Please don't ask to see any product yet.

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

It may but you know tape and saw dust,,

And My luck it would come off on the last part and nail the project,,and I would not have some backup stock to make one more part without running some under the planer and start over from sq. one just to make one part..and I'm almost sure it would not match the others...  I did make some extra ones for this project ) but I would not want to be holding on to the jig if it came off and jammed the router bit..
The other day I was trying the new Dovetail jig out from Oak-Park and I jammed and dovetail bit and it broke right off,, I 'm thinking of installing a TP holder on that router table.. can't be to safe.and it will save me a quick trip to the library next time .. 



================




Dr.Zook said:


> Hey Bj. do you think the UHMV tape would work for this jig? I'm sure it wood be easier to do, but I don't know how it wood hold up?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

You ask how easy the Katie is to use,,here's some snapshots,,,you can make a drawer/box in about 5 mins.the norm...from sq.1 to to the end...it's that quick and easyer to use this jig... 

You will also see a collet extension in one of the snapsots,it's not a must item but it makes it easyer to do the job,the bit must stick up 1 1/4" the norm for 3/4" thick stock,,and most routers can't do that job...then if you want to do 1 1/4" thick stock it's a must have it item and using a 5/8"/3/4" , 8 deg. dovetail bit..

You will also see the new Oak-Park dovetail jig I just got...it's for putting in sliding dovetail joints...and others...

==========
ROUTER COLLET EXTENSION
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/router_collet.html

==========

---------


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Bob what do you think of that little Katie Jr, if you have an opinon?

Did you modify the Katie with your own top clamps?

Where is a good place to buy the Katie 7/16's inch dovetail bits? CMT?

Man you sure have a lot of jigs. Impressive.

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

Clamps, when I got the Katie jig I didn't want to pay the price for the clamps,,,(hand clamps) 18.oo bucks each 
Cheap SOB I am..
So I had some tee-track in shop and used that, plus I didn't like the way they had them setup ,using two hand clamps to clamp the boards in place...so I said got to be a better way...drilled two holes in the backup board and sliped two bolts in place and added some springs over the bolts to push the clamps out just a bit..when I took the presser off the clamp boards...I also change the line up blocks on the top, the ones that came with just didn't hang over the edge on the jig just flush on the top...I didn't like that so I made my own...

I do that alot of the time when I buy jig,,,I look for the things that the Mfg.didn't do...
It's like the Oak-Park jig I just got, I didn't like the small hold down clamp, to small, so I put one on that's longer and can take on 1 1/2 " thick stock..
The one I put on is about 2 times bigger.. 

"Katie Jr" = I'm not sure about the Jr. I don't have one in my hands...It's looks about the same as the big one, just smaller but I don't care for the handles, it puts you hands down by the bit,, It should be safe but things do go bad and it only takes a sec..to get nailed..

CMT bit are great bits,,but I would suggest the set below, You get all the dovetail bits you will need and plus some...

If you are going to tons of dovetails go for the highter end bits but if not the lower end ones will work just fine..

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-pc-Dovetail-R...1284628QQihZ004QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/5pc-Top-Bearing...1292936QQihZ004QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem

The bits below are a bit longer but don't come with lock rings but you can pickup lock rings from ACE hardware for 20 cents each..and the 1/4" ID x 5/8" OD bearing from MLCS for about 3.oo bucks ea. and you'er still ahead of the game...

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-pc-Dovetail-R...1864348QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem

http://www.katiejig.com/


http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/search.asp?p=1&w=&c=dovetail+jig&t=s
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/item.asp?n=KJ-1&f=1

Hope this helps a bit 

=======



S Bolton said:


> Bob what do you think of that little Katie Jr, if you have an opinon?
> 
> Did you modify the Katie with your own top clamps?
> 
> ...


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Bob, do you generally agree with the statements I have highlighted from an article in Fine Woodworking?

Thanks

SB


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI SB 

Well yes and no,,, it's hard to get the fingers out of wack,,,they have dowel pins that line them up...

Marc is right you can use it right out of the box in about 5mins. or less..

Using it with a hand router would be a pain... it's made so you can do both parts on the same jig by just turning it around and switch the bit out in the router table...
If you clamp it upside down in a vise ( real pain) you would need to make jig to hold it up and a GOOD wood vise,,,then you need to be real good with your router, to keep it on the template with out letting it tip to one side or the other...it would almost take a rebuild of the jig to use it with a hand router...I would say this guy is just a bit wet  to each his own...but if you don't have router table it will work..

I also have the MLCS dovetail jig and they are make to use use with a hand router and upside but I did rework them to be use on the router table because it quicker and easyer...and safer...

see the video on the MLCS site...
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/dovetailjig.html



===========




S Bolton said:


> Bob, do you generally agree with the statements I have highlighted from an article in Fine Woodworking?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> SB


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

If price were not a factor would you get the Katie or the MLCS?

I talked to the Katie people today. I asked about the little teflon pads they have on the Katie Jr. They said they would be happy to put them on the bigger Katie also.

It is new owners and it sounds like they have just taken over.

I hope I'm driving you or anyone else nuts about this.

SB


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

I would take the Katie,,because the fingers can be setup many ways unlike the MLCS one..but it would be a 60/40 thing..

pads,,,Did Katie say they if are stick on type or ?

" I hope I'm driving you nuts" not sure why you would want to do  that but you'er not..



==========



S Bolton said:


> If price were not a factor would you get the Katie or the MLCS?
> 
> I talked to the Katie people today. I asked about the little teflon pads they have on the Katie Jr. They said they would be happy to put them on the bigger Katie also.
> 
> ...


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I forgot to ask about how the pads fit on. But there must be some way.

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

Looks like Teflon Discs,stick on type ?

Blind dovetail setup,jig for work bench setup,etc.
http://www.katiejig.com/JrManual10.pdf

Box Joint Slot jig setup, blanket chest setup, work bench jig,etc.
http://www.katiejig.com/Manual40_All.pdf



===========


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Steve, I wouldn't be grudge anyone a new tool or jig  Bob has made it ok for all of us too own multiple routers and jigs.. lol. I just wasnt' sure. I like the Jr. as well and considered it. I find it hard to believe though that there isn't some more set up like the Gifkin but if not let me know when you try it. .. I would be willing to try it as well. I like the Jr.s even smaller size! 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

Just for kicks 


Here's a snapshot or two of the update for the Oak-Park jig...

Mitre Gauge system
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RTS-MGS-

Like I said before when I get a new jig I always rework them just a bit..the golden rule for jigs, anyone can do it one time but to do it over and over the same way is the key to a good lig,,,I took a hard look at the jig and It was missing a item,, no way to index the part over and over, so I added some threaded rod with stop blocks,,,now I can make a true pair every time...or many more the same way each time, I have short rod in place now but I also made one 24" long....

===============

You will aslo see a picture of a new tool I just got for clamping , works great
I got many rolls of spring wire, I think I going to try and make my own spring clips..now that I have a pattern to go by..not cheap, about 6.oo bucks each from the Mfg. but spring wire is spring wire...


==========


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Bob, I want you to make my next jig. Please send price list or how much per hour.

sb


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I did speak to a fellow at Katie Jig today. It is under new ownership and apparently those little teflon devices are available. I forgot to ask how much. Thy just stick on.

Nice people.

Ok, I called and didn't intend to, but ended up ording that Katie Jr. You can get the forks in blue or copper. I choose cooper.

I locked my keys out of my car last weekend and it cost 50.00 to have a guy come unlock it. So I think 119.00 is pretty reasonable for a dovetail jig.

And Bob has made me understand they you can have several things and it is ok.

I wonder if there is some kind of treatment program for a person like me.

When it warms up, I will do a review of the Gifkin, the Katie Jr. and any other jig I feel compelled to buy by then. Right now it is way too cold to even go outside (northern Minnesota).

SB


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Great SB

Talking about cars ,,my son had some muffer work done on his truck, and the bill came to just over 350.oo bucks for a new muffer and some ext.pipe..

And I said WOW , they must think that stuff is made with gold,,,and he said it was the best price he could find... it's just some steel PIPE ,I don't get it anymore...  my other son got nailed the other day ,in the door on his truck and the air bag went off and they total his 94 Chev PU...for a dent in the door ,front fender and small part of the box,, it's nuts,,,out of control... 

So buying tools is not that bad anymore if you think about what others things cost now days...

It's like buying a router for a 100.oo bucks that's like getting the truck filled up a time or two...and they say it will be over 4.oo dollars a gal. b/4 long in the states,,,I know they pay over that over seas I see no end to it for a long time maybe never..20.oo gal. at the 7-11 stores some day, in a plastic jug..

So buy your tools now b/4 they go out of site,,the gas prices will push them up and up...


++++++++++++++



S Bolton said:


> I did speak to a fellow at Katie Jig today. It is under new ownership and apparently those little teflon devices are available. I forgot to ask how much. Thy just stick on.
> 
> Nice people.
> 
> ...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Steve, when you get that jig please try some test joints and post the results. I really want to see if this is even easier than the Gifkin. 

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> it's nuts,,,out of control...
> 
> So buying tools is not that bad anymore if you think about what others things cost now days...
> 
> ...



Got that right BJ, somethings got to give cause you know they will attempt to cheapen it somewhere to make up for it! 

Corey


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Will do.

sb


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Where can you get the UHMV tape at?

Thanks

SB


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

Here you go 

UHMW Slick Tape
http://www.ptreeusa.com/uhmwproducts.htm#slick


============


S Bolton said:


> Where can you get the UHMV tape at?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> SB


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

You are resourceful.

sb


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Bob:

Would that stick to the bottom of the Katie jig, if you cut out little squares?

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI SB

Not to sure,,  but I do know that tape likes to roll up on the ends...and I didn't want to take the chance so I put it in a round pocket hole..)

============


----------

